# Best NIC for DIY?



## AlphaDog (7/9/17)

Hi all DIY'ers, I've been using PrimeNic (VG based) with mixed results. Most of the time, it gets delivered to me looking clear and virtually odourless. However, on a few occasions I get a bad batch (dark colour, smelly) and have to ask the vendor to send me a new bottle...

Any recommendations for a better, more consistent Nic?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stillwaters (7/9/17)

You could try Scrawny Gecko from The Flavour Mill. @Erica_TFM

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

